# Declaring Personal Jewellery Upon Arrival



## Butterfly_Cairo (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I have been reading the Australian Customs Clearance regulations and have come to know that individuals aged 18 years or older have to pay tax on personal items exceeding the value of $1000 AUD. These personal items include 'Jewellery" as stated on the official website.
Has anyone brought in gold jewellery? If yes, can you please narrate your experiences?
(how much gold were you allowed to bring in? did you declare? did you have to pay tax for it? etc)
Your feedback will be very helpful


----------

